# Don't know what tis is but I've had it for a long time



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

I just finished a flower pot stand made from Jatoba. I'll post some pics later. When looking through my stack of lumber, thinking about my next project, I came across a board that I bought a long time ago because I really liked the color and figure. When I asked the guy I bought it from what it was he said Jatoba. At the time I didn't know what that was so I just accepted it. Having just used quite a bit of it, this board is not Jatoba. I'd appreciate any help in identifying the wood. .


----------



## thtemplejr (9 mo ago)

Barry747 said:


> I just finished a flower pot stand made from Jatoba. I'll post some pics later. When looking through my stack of lumber, thinking about my next project, I came across a board that I bought a long time ago because I really liked the color and figure. When I asked the guy I bought it from what it was he said Jatoba. At the time I didn't know what that was so I just accepted it. Having just used quite a bit of it, this board is not Jatoba. I'd appreciate any help in identifying the wood. .


Old post, but it looks like Parota or something from that family.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. I looked up Parota wood and couldn't find any pictures that looked like this. Most of the Parota that I saw looked more like Monkey Pod, which I made a bench out of a few years ago.


----------

